

Jammit: Industrial Strength Asset Packaging for Rails - jashkenas
http://documentcloud.github.com/jammit/
Quick Summary:
We just open-sourced the asset packager that powers the DocumentCloud prototype. It does the asset concatenation and (YUI) compression that you'd expect, as well as ahead-of-time gzipping, built-in support for JavaScript templates, and automatic Data-URI/MHTML image embedding.<p>Quick Links:
Project Page: http://documentcloud.github.com/jammit/
Source Code: http://github.com/documentcloud/jammit
Image Embedding Example: http://jashkenas.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/jammit_example/normal.html<p>We'd love to expand the gem beyond just Rails, although it's a bit out of scope for us. Patches to add Sinatra support, for example, will be warmly welcomed.
======
jashkenas
_Quick Summary_ : We just open-sourced the asset packager that powers the
DocumentCloud prototype. It does the asset concatenation and (YUI) compression
that you'd expect, as well as ahead-of-time gzipping, built-in support for
JavaScript templates, and automatic Data-URI/MHTML image embedding.

Project Page: <http://documentcloud.github.com/jammit/>

Source Code: <http://github.com/documentcloud/jammit>

Image Embedding Example:
[http://jashkenas.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/jammit_example/normal...](http://jashkenas.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/jammit_example/normal.html)

We'd love to expand the gem beyond just Rails, although it's a bit out of
scope for us. Patches to add Sinatra support, for example, will be warmly
welcomed.

------
jasonwong
This looks like a very convenient, cheap way of accelerating page loads in
Rails. Now if I can hack this to work with nanoc or webgen, it would make my
day.

